# scanelf: Security problem with relative DT_RPATH '.' ???

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> scanelf: rpath_security_checks(): Security problem with relative DT_RPATH '.' in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/acroread-9.1.2/image/opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/lib/libsccore.so
> 
> scanelf: rpath_security_checks(): Security problem with relative DT_RPATH '.' in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/acroread-9.1.2/image/opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/lib/libextendscript.so
> 
> scanelf: rpath_security_checks(): Security problem with relative DT_RPATH '.' in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/acroread-9.1.2/image/opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/lib/libsccore.so
> ...

 

Dies bemerkte ich eben in rotgelben Signalfarben beim Update von app-text/acroread-9.1.2 auf. Sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber denke es war nach dem Entpacken.

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht wo oder wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann/muss/sollte? Wisst ihr vielleicht mehr?

Edit: Nun um sicher zu gehen hab ich einfach acroread deinstalliert.

----------

